# a bit of history



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

Got to work at this old hydro plant yesterday up Boulder Canyon. They started the building in 1898 but had to halt construction in 1902 because of the depression. Original plant commissioned in 1909. First high head plant in the U.S. Head pressure on the pen stock 800 psi. They had problems with the rivets on the pen stock leaking which in turn introduced ball-peen welding to the world. It was quite an engineering accomplishment back then.


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

Sorry, don't know how to resize. If anyone could fix it for me please have at it.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

fify


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

:laughing:


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

I like BIG pictures, thanks:thumbup:


----------

